# [PCGHX] Zusammenfassungen/Protokolle der Besprechungen



## .Mac (2. Mai 2011)

In diesem Thread werden alle Zusammenfassungen der Besprechungen gepostet, der Übersichtlichkeit wäre es gut wenn jegliche Diskussionen auf die Besprechungsthreads verschoben werden. Falls fragen bzgl. eines Listenpunktes aufkommen diese bitte in diesem Thread posten damit keine Doppelfragen entstehen.


<!------------------------------------------- *Bisheriger Besprechungsplan für Do 5.4.2011* ------------------------------------------->



Vorstellung der einzelnen Personen, darunter zählt was man kann /  will / zur verfügung stellen kann, wo man einen erreichen kann usw.
Was wollen wir in diesem Clan erreichen (Fun-Gaming, später auch ligen o.a.?)
Besprechung der Posten (was brauchen wir konkret für besetzte Posten)
Wer sich für welchen Posten freiwillig melden will
Einen Überblick über die derzeitige Situation (Wer macht überhaupt mit.)
Planung der nächsten 2 Wochen & festlegung einer Besprechung inkl. Termin (ich würde sagen alle 1-2 Wochen reicht.)
Festlegung der Zukunft inkl. wann wir die ersten Member aufnehmen wollen
Überblick über die derzeitigen Ressourcen - Server etc.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2011)

Reserviert für Ergebnisse / Anmerkung


----------



## .Mac (5. Mai 2011)

<--------   Erste Besprechung des PCGHX "Clans" 05.05.2011   -------->

*Planung der Besprechung:*


Vorstellung   der einzelnen Personen, darunter zählt was man kann / will / zur   Verfügung stellen kann, wo man einen erreichen kann usw.
Was wollen wir in diesem Clan erreichen (Fun-Gaming, später auch ligen o.a.?)
Besprechung der Posten (was brauchen wir konkret für besetzte Posten)
Wer sich für welchen Posten freiwillig melden will
Planung der nächsten 2 Wochen & festlegung einer Besprechung inkl. Termin (ich würde sagen alle 1-2 Wochen reicht.)
Festlegung der Zukunft inkl. wann wir die ersten Member aufnehmen wollen
Bedingungen der Aufnahme in den Clan als Member (Trial Zeit?)
Überblick über die derzeitigen Ressourcen - Server etc.


*Anwesende Personen: *

Leandros
Nyso
Wursti (Wurstwasser)
Blackjack
Hansvonwurst
Low (abo lan was los ich schör lass mich rein sonst bam)
HAWX
Bene11660  der ist 15 Jahre alt 
thysol
ExX


*Vorstellung der einzelnen Personen:*


Leandros   (Arvid): Verwaltung. | Pro Gamer | Starcraft 2 | Bad Company 2 (später   BF3) | Interesse an Pro Gaming Clan, keine Abneigung gegen Funclan.
.Mac (Wursi): 19 Jahre alt, Grafik / Web / Verwaltung - Habe begrenzt Zeit durch Ausbildung und Selbstständigkeit (Wochenende / Abends unter der Woche)
b14ckj4ck(Oliver   - 17 Jahre): Sofern benötigt Web / CSS-Server-Admin / Wofür man   benötigt wird || Zeit: mal mehr mal weniger || Interesse an Fun &   Pro-Gaming || Spiele: Crysis 2, Bad Company 2, ( Counter-Strike Source )
Low : Professioneller Osterhasen vernichter (*Schüler* --> Wirtschaftsgymnasium; *Alter* --> 17; *Gelegenheitspieler* --> BC2&BF3)
Bene(Benedikt):Server Admin (falls benötigt) - Habe 18-20 Uhr Zeit ich habe Interrese an Fun und Progaming
HAWX(Kevin):Alter   17/Schüler/mach das wofür ich gebraucht werde, müsste man mir dann   beibringen/Zeit: am Wochenende und in der Woche ab 16-17Uhr/Interesse  an  ernsterem Gaming/Progaming(CSS oder COD4)
Hansvonwurst: Ich seh erstmal zu, aber wenn wer meine Arbeitskraft (Verwaltung o.Ä.) braucht, ich bin immer zur Verfügung!
thysol: Interesse an einem Funclan, 18 Jahre alt.
Games: Crysis 2, Call of Duty Black Ops, Dead Space 2, Crysis Wars, Need for Speed Hot Pursuit, Bad Company 2.
nyso:   22 Jahre, Student, Papa, Ehemann etc^^ PCGHXler mit Herz und Seele   Habe ab 22 Uhr fast immer Zeit, aktuell aber sehr wenig wegen meiner   Page. Möchte Admin sein, Verwaltung, spiele eig. nur BC2, und dann BF3,   ziemlich gut Liga wäre schön
>ExX<: (Julian)17   Jahre,mache Ausbildung daher auch nciht immer Zeit^^,will den Clan   voranbringen,zurVerfügung stellen kann ich meine Anwesenheit (),könnt   mich im TS,Skype,ICQ,PCGHX erreichen. Erstmal ernst gemeint Fun  zocken,  dann muss man mal weitersehen, Posten steht ja noch offen,  Spiele:Bad  Company 2,später auch BF 3


*Was wollen wir in diesem Clan erreichen:*

Erstmal Funclan und Proclan, je nachdem wie sich das ganze entwickelt, wenn genügend Mitglieder vorhanden sind welche in Ligen spielen wollen, dann soll es so sein - jedenfalls sollten wir uns nicht speziell auf einen Punkt konzentrieren und eher gucken wie sich alles entwickelt.


*Besprechung der Posten:*

Kein Oberster Admin, alles möglichst demokratisch absegnen lassen <- Dazu bräuchten wir einen Termin in regelmäßigen Abständen, d.h. entweder wir suchen uns einen Wochentag oder besprechen jeweils nach der Besprechung den nächsten Termin.


Verwaltung der Member / Community: Leandros
Verwaltung der Server / Server-Techniker: Riko aka Phenom
Website Verwaltung: Wurstwasser, Nyso,b14ckj4ck (sofern benötigt)
Protokollanten: wursti
Minecraft Server Administrator: berliner_bengel, hamst0r (Mod)
Verwaltung der Forenthreads: Painkiller, Hirschi
 

*Planung der nächsten 2 Wochen & festlegung einer Besprechung inkl. Termin:*

*Montag:* Leandros, thysolHansvonwurst, Low Abends, b14ckj4ck, Wurstwasser,>ExX<
*Dienstag:* Leandros, Low Abends, b14ckj4ck thysol,Hansvonwurst, Wurstwasser,>ExX<
*Mittwoch*: Low Abends,  thysol,Hansvonwurst, Wurstwasser,>ExX<
*Donnerstag:* Leandros, Low Abends, b14ckj4ck, thysol,Hansvonwurst, Wurstwasser,>ExX<
*Freitag:* Leandros, Low,  thysol,Hansvonwurst, Wurstwasser,>ExX<
*Samstag**:* thysol,>ExX<
*Sonntag:* thysol,>ExX<


*Innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen soll folgendes erledigt werden:*


Definitiv klären wie die Organisationsstruktur in diesem Clan abläuft und dies auch öffentlich kundtun
Regeln für den Clan festlegen - Leandros


*Festlegung der Zukunft inkl. wann wir die ersten Member aufnehmen wollen:*


Wir   stellen fest; Wir werden vorerst keine Member aufnehmen - sondern  definitiv die Organisationsstruktur aufbauen inkl. Website usw.! Soweit  alles läuft, werden wir eine Testphase inkl. ersten Membern starten, das  heisst auch dass wir die ersten member mit Trial-Zeiten belegen, denn   nur die harten komm' in den Garten.


*Bedingungen der Aufnahme in den Clan als Member:*


Trial-Zeit von 4 Wochen, die erste ''Welle'' (3 Wochen nach eröffnung des Clans) muss 6 Wochen bestehen
Anwesenheit an bestimmten Besprechungen Pflicht - Aktivität zeigen
Am  Abschluss der Trial-Zeit wird in der nahest gelegenen Besprechung über  die Person gesprochen und entschieden ob der Trial-Member als Member  aufgenommen wird.
"Skill" oder Ähnliches wird nicht als Aufnahmekriterium angesehen
Hardcore-Flame wird nicht gerne gesehen - Sofort rauswurf
Die üblichen Regeln jedes Clans - cheaten führt zum Ausschluss und zur Steinigung auf dem Clan-internen Marktplatz
Definitive Regeln werden noch festgelegt und in den nächsten Tagen gepostet.


*Überblick über die derzeitigen Ressourcen - Server etc.:*


Ts-Server: 88.84.141.74:7324 - Struktur (?)
Minecraft-Server: IP in den Info Thread posten


*Termin der nächsten Besprechung:*

Jeden 2. Donnerstag - Uhrzeit wird für 21:00 angesetzt, kann allerdings wie der Tag variieren.


----------



## .Mac (16. Mai 2011)

Da am Do. (19.05.11) die nächste Besprechung stattfindet, wird es langsam Zeit die Themen vorzubereiten.



Website Layout festlegen / abstimmen was umgesetzt wird (oder ob das noch Zeit hat.)
Regelement des Clans estlegen / Feinabstimmungen an eingebrachten Vorschlägen
Planung der nächsten 2 Wochen inkl. Ablauf des "Launch vom Clan"
Festlegung der Administration
Besprechung über die aktuelle Server-Situation
Vorschläge an Themen bitte in den Diskussions / beesprechungs Thread hineinschreiben, diese werden dann in diesen Post übernommen, kurzfristige Themen sind natürlich nicht verboten, und wie immer ist jeder in der Besprechung willkommen.


----------



## .Mac (19. Mai 2011)

<--------   Zweite Besprechung des PCGHX "Clans" 19.05.2011   -------->


*Anwesend: *
Wursti
Leandros
Hansvonwurst
Low (da DC king<--this---Ist für Wa1lock als maskottchen)
Veriquitas
Paganizor
Ob4rul3r (steam fanboi)
blackjack


*Absimmung über die Website:*
Ergebnisse:
Hamst0r: 0
Nyso: 0
Raigen: 1
.Mac: 7 (Tschüsch abo lan was los)


*Logo: *

Präzise Vorschläge (wenn möglich mit Skizze) sind zur nächster Teamsitzung mitzubringen.


*Launch:*


Bei Website fertigstellung
Angeplanter Launch in 2 -3 Wochen.


*Regelement:*


1.)  Der Spielspaß steht an erster Stelle. Wie gut oder schlecht jemand   ist, hat keine Priorität. Uns ist wichtig das bei jedem Member  Eigenschaften wie Teamgeist, Verlässlichkeit & Sozialer Umgang mit  jedem anderen vorhanden ist.
2.) Cheaten oder betrügen (Bugusing etc.) in jeglicher Weise ist verboten. Wem dennoch nachgewiesen wurde, dass er cheatet, fliegt unverzüglich!
3.)  Alle Member verhalten sich fair, freundlich und hilfsbereit. Sie sind  verantwortlich für den Ruf des gesamten Clans - daher können Verstöße  zum Clanausschluss führen.
4.) Interne Meinungsverschiedenheiten werden grundsätzlich und ausschließlich INTERN geklärt.
5.)  Von nationalsozialistischem, rassistischem und anderweitig  diskriminierendem Gedankengut distanzieren wir und ganz ausdrücklich.
6.) Wichtige Entscheidungen werden grundsätzlich von der Mehrheit des Managements getroffen, mit mindestens 51% der Stimmen. Feedback kann sowohl im Forum als auch direkt an ein Mitglied des Managements gerichtet werden.
7.)  An zugesagten Terminen wie Clanspielen sollte teilgenommen werden. Wenn  etwas dazwischen kommen sollte, muss wenigstens kurzfristig abgesagt  werden.
8.) Teamgeist steht bei Wars / Matches an erster Stelle. Squad Leader hat in den Wars die Entscheidungsgewalt.
9.) Die Member haben sich als solche zu identifizieren und den Clantag vor dem Namen zu tragen. Pflicht in jedem Spiel, für jeden Member.
10.) Der interne Bereich, die Clan-Page und die News sind regelmäßig zu besuchen. Foren- und Teamspeakaktivität ist erwünscht.
11.) Längere Abwesenheit ist vorher anzumelden.
12.) Trialmember haben eine Trailzeit von sechs Wochen. Über die endgültige Aufnahme entscheidet der ganze Clan.
13.) Trailmember können sich der Unterstützung aller festen Mitglieder sicher sein.
14.)  Wir distanzieren uns vom Schwarzkopierertum. Sämtliche Spiele werden  nur original gespielt, keine illegal erworbenen Versionen. Sobald  ersichtlich wird das jemand mit Raubkopien spielt wird dieser aus dem  Clan ausgeschlossen.
15.) Nur in einem Clan gleichzeitig sein. Kein Multiclan.



*Nächster Termin der Teamsitzung: 26.05.11 (21 Uhr)*
*kurzes Brainstorming am Di, den 24.05.11 (Uhrzeit variabel)*


----------



## .Mac (27. Mai 2011)

Kleiner Nachtrag der 3. Besprechung, dieses mal nicht wirklich viel, da wir derzeit dabei sind die Webseite in Richtung launch zu bewegen.

<------- Dritte Besprechung des PCGHX "Clans" 26.05.2011   -------->

*Situation rund um die Webseite*
Das Design ist mittlerweile angepasst, Funktionen stehen soweit, es fehlen lediglich noch Anpassungen am Stylesheet, was bis, hoffe ich, Dienstag / Mittwoch erledigt ist. Sobald das Template einen Status erreicht hat wo ich sagen kann dass es "fertig" ist, wird der launch vorbereitet. Sobald der Launch stattgefunden hat, wird die Propaganda-Maschinerie des Clans gestartet und der Clan für die ersten Trial-Member eröffnet.

*Situation rund um den vServer*
Leandros und Nyso hab sich einen vServer gemietet, auf diesem laufen div. Webseiten & ggf. Game-Server des Clans. Da manch Developer-Studio kein Dedicated Server für die Games rausbringen tut, ist die Auswahl erstens bisschen beschränkt, und zweitens werden Ressourcen des vServers nur mit Sinn vergeben.

Das soll heißen: Gameserver werden nicht ohne Sinn & für jeden erstellt, es muss eine Basis an Mitgliedern geben die auf dem Server spielen wollen, außerdem wird über einen Gameserver weiterhin Clanintern abgestimmt, Vorschläge werden natürlich gerne diskutiert.


----------



## .Mac (2. Juni 2011)

<--------   Vierte Besprechung des PCGHX Clans 02.06.2011   -------->


*Planung der Besprechung:*


Situation rund um die Trial-Zeit / Member
Ein Monat nach Beginn der Planung, was war - was wird.
Derzeitiger Status der Webseite - darunter Live-Preview und Überblick der Domain-Situation
Vorstellung der Gameserver / entgegennahme der Wünsche
Planung der nächsten Woche

*Anwesende Personen: *


Leandros
nyso
Wurstwasser
Paganizor
Hansvonwurst
Ob4rul3r
ChaoZ
 
*Situation rund um die Trial-Zeit / Member:*

Wir  hatten in der 2. Besprechung (s. Protokoll) beschlossen, das wir den  ersten Membern die Trial-Zeit ersparen. Wir kommen allerdings, aus  heutiger Sicht, zum Schluss, das dies nicht Vorteilhaft ist und eher zur  Inaktivität führt. Derzeit gibt es im Clan keine sog. Member, es bestehen lediglich 3. Administrative Posten  welche von Leandros, nyso & .Mac(Wurstwasser) besetzt sind. Member  werden wie schon in der 4. Besprechung beschlossen, ab dem Launch der  Webseite aufgenommen und mit einer Trial-Zeit  von 6 Wochen belegt, in der diese dann zeigen müssen ob sie wirklich in  den Clan wollen und genügend Engagement zeigen. Leute die schon aktivität im ersten Monat gezeigt hatten bekommen natürlich die Zeit von ihrer Trial-Zeit abgezogen (Pro anwesender Sitzung wird 1 Woche abgezogen, diese Regelung bezieht sich nur auf die Leute welche im ersten Monat(Mai-Juni) des bestehens Aktivität gezeigt hatten.).


*Ein Monat nach Beginn der Planung, was war - was wird:*

Bisher  besteht der Clan aus einer Administration, es wurden bisher keine  Member aufgenommen und Squads gebildet. Die Trial-Zeit bei jedem Member  ist definitiv von nöten, dies haben wir auch schon im ersten Monat der  Organisation bemerkt, da auch Leute ihre Arbeit zugesagt haben und am  Ende nix draus geworden ist. Allerdings besitzt der Clan einen  Root-Server (Vielen Dank an nyso und Leandros)  auf dem zukünftig, und auch jetzt schon (s. Server-Thread.) Server  gehostet werden. Außerdem besteht schon ein Template eigens für den  PCGHX Clan - die offz. Webseite wird in der nächsten Woche gelauncht. A  pro pro nächste Woche, sobald die Webseite offiziell gelauncht ist,  werden wir erste Member aufnehmen können und es kann* richtig *los gehen mit dem PCGHX Clan.


*Derzeitiger Status der Webseite - darunter Live-Preview und Überblick der Domain-Situation:*

Webseite  sieht gut aus, abgestimmt und vollkommen demokratisch legetimiert.  Domain ist schon registriert und wird in den nächsten tagen an uns  offiziell übergeben (Danke an  Clawhammer an dieser stelle für den  Reibungslosen Übergang). Sobald die Domain offiziell an uns übergeben  ist, wird die Webseite gelauncht und im Forum findet eine eParty statt.


*Vorstellung der Gameserver / entgegennahme der Wünsche / Serverregelement:*

Wir  besitzen derzeit einen CS:S Warserver sowie einen CS:S Public Server -  IP´s stehen im offiziellen Server Thread, ein team Fortress 2 Server ist in Planung. Für Server-Wünsche á la Bad   Company 2 werden wir eine interne Abstimmung auf der eigenen Webseite   anordnen, da wir hier ein Ergebnis brauchen was verbindlich ist da am   Ende der Clan eine Mitgliedsgebühr für solche Sachen braucht.

Serverwünsche:
CoD 4
Crysis Wars
Serious-Sam
Team Fortress 2
Left 4 Dead 2


*Planung der nächsten Woche:*

Webseite  launchen, Werbung machen und den Clan offiziell zum laufen bringen.  Näheres wird in der anlaufenden Woche bekannt gegeben -> *Im Forum aktiv sein und die threads verfolgen!*


----------



## .Mac (9. Juni 2011)

*<--------   5. Besprechung des PCGHX "Clans" 09.05.2011   -------->*

*Planung der Besprechung:*


Evaluierung (Abstimmung) über die neuen Regeln
Diskussion rund um die Squads (Welche brauchen wir, aufstellen der Squad-Leader falls nötig.)
Vorgehen in den nächsten 2 Wochen

*Anwesende:*

Leandros
nyso
Wurstwasser
Veriquitas
Hansvonwurst
thysol


*Evaluierung (Abstimmung) über die neuen Regeln:*


FAQ überarbeitet bzgl. Raubkopien


*Diskussion rund um die Squads:*

3  Allgemeine Squads (Management, Trial, PCGHX-Clan allgemein (Alle  Member)), zusätzlich falls nötig Squads für einzelne Spiele. Für  spontane Treffen zum zocken ist das Forum da, Squads / Gaming-Squads  sind erstmal vorbehalten für Leute die sich zusammenfinden und ein Ziel  haben, für Fun-Gaming ist kein Squad geplant, lediglich der Allgemeine  PCGHX-Clan Squad wo alle Member enthalten sind.


*Vorgehen in den nächsten 2 Wochen:*

Öffentlicher Launch der Webseite, Festlegung der Redaktion uvm. Nächste Besprechung am Di(14.06.2011) um 21:00 Uhr.


----------



## .Mac (14. Juni 2011)

<--------   6. Besprechung des PCGHX "Clans" 14.06.2011   -------->

*Planung:*


Besprechung bzgl. Squads (Was wird gewünscht, wer übernimmt die Aufgaben des Squad-Leaders?)
Game-Server wünsche wurden laut
 *Anwesende:*


Wurstwasser
TheMrProst
Veriquitas
sinthor4s
Hansvonwurst
 
*Besprechung bzgl. Squads:*

Es  wurden div. Stimmen laut bzgl. Trainignseinheiten bei SC2 (S.  Spiele-Forum StarCraft 2). Es wäre möglich einen Squad dafür zu  erstellen, allerdings bestehen noch Zweifel an der Aktivität von der  breiten Masse der Spieler, falls Spieler ausfallen würden, gäbe es eine  Lücke und die Frage würde sich stellen ob sich der Squad lohnen würde.  Veriquitas wäre bereit einen Squad zu leiten, ist aber der Meinung man  solle schauen wie sich der Clan weiter entwickelt und erst über solche  Sachen nachdenken wenn der Großteil der Member aus der Trial-Zeit raus  ist.


*Game-Server wünsche wurden laut:*

Es  wurden div. Wünsche geäußert bzgl. Game-Servern (Bad Company 2), da wir  derzeit zu 95% aus Trial-Membern bestehen können wir solche  Entscheidungen für die Masse nicht treffen, da das Risiko zu hoch ist , dass Member austreten (keine feste Member-Basis vorhanden).


----------



## .Mac (16. Juni 2011)

<--------   6. Besprechung des PCGHX "Clans" 14.06.2011   -------->

*Planung:*


Kalender
Guestbook
Events
Spielzeiten
Clantag im Bezug auf Starcraft II
Computec

*Anwesende Personen:*
Leandros
Wursti
Nyso
Hansvonwurst
HAWX
Sinthor4s
Soest
Veriquitas
Scrat
Destroyal
Ob4rul3r


*Kalender:*
Ein  Kalender ist nicht nötig da wir die Termine über das Forum klären,  falls es zu unübersichtlich wird, wird Leandros ein Unterforum für  termine eintragen.


*Guestbook:*
Es wurde gegen ein Guestbook abgestimmt, da dies lediglich eine Spam-Plattform neben der Shoutbox darstellt.


*Events / Spielzeiten:*
Das Thema wird vertagt und im Forum angesprochen, sobald mehr Member die
Trial-Periode abgeschlossen haben.


*Clantag im Bezug auf Starcraft II:*
Für  aktive Spieler ist der Clantag Pflicht, alle anderen sind nicht dazu  verpflichtet, aber gerne gesehen wenn Sie den Clantag im Namen tragen (In Bezug auf SC2).


----------



## .Mac (23. Juni 2011)

*<--------   7. Besprechung des PCGHX "Clans" 14.06.2011   -------->*

*Planung:*


Hansvonwurst ist Member
Aktivität der Trial-Member (v.a. Teamspeak)
Bewerbungen
Starcraft 2 Clantag Problematik

*Anwesende Personen:*


Hansvonwurst
TheMrProst
Leandros
Veriquitas
Wurstwasser
Sinthor4s


*Hansvonwurst ist Member:*

Hansvonwurst ist nun vollwertiges Mitglied im Clan - woohoo.


*Aktivität der Trial-Member (v.a. Teamspeak):*

Gespräch wird benötigt bei folgenden Leuten:


 Tjarden
 ExX
 BlackJack
 Painkiller
 BroDawg
 Destroyal
 (Betschi)
 Zergoras
 Fenrul
 
*Bewerbungen:*

Da  bestimmte Leute sich immer noch nicht gemeldet haben, wird eine  Obergrenze festgelegt nachdem die Bewerbungen ohne Rückmeldung gelöscht  werden. Eine Erneute Bewerbung ist dennoch jederzeit möglich. Nach einer  Woche ohne Rückmeldung bekommen die Bewerber eine E-Mail, sobald diese  nicht beantwortet wird und 2 Wochen nach der eigtl. Bewerbung  verstrichen sind, wird die Bewerbung gelöscht.


*Starcraft 2 Clantag Problematik:*

Da es  momentan nur möglich ist den Starcraft 2 Namen nur einmal kostenlos zu  ändern und die  Funktion für Deutschland noch nicht verfügbar ist, haben  wir uns dazu entschlossen dass es nicht nötig ist den Namen zu ändern. Das gilt für Trail-Member so wie für feste Member.


----------



## .Mac (7. Juli 2011)

<--------   8. Besprechung des PCGHX "Clans" 05.05.2011   -------->

*Planung der Besprechung:*


Neue Fullmember (Veriquitas, Oparoller & Blackjack?)
HansvonWurst will das nach §2 Absatz 5, Köpfe rollen
Claninterner Wettkampf
 
*Anwesende:*

Leandros
Wurstwasser
HAWX
Hubiflyer1994
Necron
sinthor4s
TheMrProst
Veriquitas
Hansvonwurst
Takei Naodar



*Neue Fullmember:*

Veriquitas  & Ob4rul3r sind nun Fullmember, der Clan ist sich einig das  Bl4ckj4ack zu wenig Aktivität im TS gezeigt hat und dementsprechend die  Trial-Zeit nicht bestanden hat.


*Hansvonwurst will das nach §2 Absatz 5, Köpfe rollen:*

Während  der Trial-Zeit werden keine Trial-Member aus trivialen Gründen aus dem  Clan geschmissen, falls nach 6 Wochen keine Änderung sichtbar ist, wird  dem Trial-Member bescheid gegeben und ein Gespräch wird falls gewollt  einberufen. Die Möglichkeit einer neuen Trial-Zeit ist gegeben wenn der  ehemalige Trial-Member Interesse an einer erneuten Trial-Zeit hat und  Aktivität im TS zeigt.


*Claninterner Wettkampf:*

Wird intern geregelt, je nachdem wie die Leute Lust drauf haben.


----------



## .Mac (14. Juli 2011)

*<--------   **10**. Besprechung des PCGHX "Clans" 14.0**7**.2011   -------->*

*Planung der Besprechung:*


BC2 Server Angebot von "Craze"
Aufnahme der neuen Member (HAWX, ExX & ChaoZ)
Veriquitas will Ratsmitglied werden

*Anwesenheit:*


Blubberbernd
Hansvonwurst
Hubiflyer
Necron
sinthor4s
Takei
Veriquitas



*BC2 Server Angebot von "Craze":*

Das Angebot wird erstmal nicht angenommen, da hier keine Vertrauensbasis besteht und es zu viele offene Fragen gibt.


*Aufnahme der neuen Member (HAWX, ExX & ChaoZ):*

HAWX  und ChaoZ werden aufgenommen, da die Aktivität bei ExX zu wünschen  übrig lässt, wird dieser nach der Trial-Zeit nicht übernommen.


*Veriquitas will Ratsmitglied werden:*

Wird als Ratsmitglied aufgenommen.


----------



## .Mac (21. Juli 2011)

*<-------- Erste Besprechung des PCGHX "Clans" 05.05.2011 -------->*

*Planung der Besprechung:*


Neue Full-Member (sinthor4s, Tj@rden, master_of_disaster, Takei, MrProst, phila, Highlander)
Gaming Squads?
Teamspeak Codec umstellen?
Steam Gruppe
*Anwesende:*


Necron
sinthor4s
Termi
Veriquitas
Nyso
Hubiflyer
Master of disaster
Heli Homer
Leandros
Wurstwasser


*Neue Full-Member (sinthor4s, Tj@rden,  master_of_disaster, Takei, MrProst, phila, Highlander):*

Da die Aktivität bei Phila_delphia und Highlander zu wünschen übrig lässt, werden diese nach der Trial-Zeit nicht übernommen.


*Gaming Squads:*

BC2: sinthor4s, hubi, nyso, Termi, master_of_disaster, Deekadenz
SC2:Necron Heli-HomerVeriquitas,TheMrProst
CSS: Wurstwasser

Es  werden für die Spiele Counter Strike:Source, Battlefield Bad Company 2  sowie StarCraft 2 Gaming Squads erstellt, dies dient der Übersicht im  Clan, es werden allerdings keine Verpflichtungen hinzu kommen für die  einzelnen Member.


*Teamspeak Codec umstellen:*

Es bleibt wie es ist.


*Steam Gruppe:*

Alle sollen sich bitte bei Nyso melden wenn sie nicht in der Offiziellen Steam-Gruppe sind.


----------



## .Mac (28. Juli 2011)

*<-------- 1**2**. Besprechung des PCGHX  Clans 2**8**.07.2011 -------->*

*Planung der Besprechung:*


Neue Full-Member (BroDawg, pc-jedi, Snipa, ChaoZ, Soest, Destroyal, SCrAT, Betschi)
Altersbegrenzung *Re:Re:Re:Re*
Antworten auf Bewerbungen im Forum
 
*Anwesende*


 Veriquitas
Wurstwasser
ChaoZ
Hansvonwurst
Hubiflyer1994
master_of_disaster
Necron
Ob4ru|3r
Snipa
Takei Naodar
Blubberbernd
TheMrProst
derWorlf78
sinthor4s
AcE



*Neue Full-Member:*



BroDawg: Wird in der nächsten Besprechung entschieden
pc-jedi: Nicht bestanden durch mangelnde Aktivität
Snipa: Trial-Zeit bestanden
ChaoZ: Trial-Zeit bestanden, unter der Auflage mehr im TS anwesend zu sein
Soest: Nicht bestanden durch mangelnde Aktivität
Destroyal: Nicht bestanden durch mangelnde Aktivität
SCrAT: Nicht bestanden durch mangelnde Aktivität
Betschi: Nicht bestanden durch mangelnde Aktivität
 

*Altersbegrenzung:*

Es bleibt wie es ist, sobald eine Altersbegrenzung benötigt wird, wird dieses Thema in einer Besprechung erneut aufgegriffen.


*Antworten auf Bewerbungen im Forum:*

Jedes  Clanmitglied ist dazu befugt in den Bewerbungsthreads den Bewerber  bescheid zu geben das dieser sich im TS einzufinden hat.


----------



## .Mac (4. August 2011)

*<-------- 1**3**. Besprechung des PCGHX  Clans **04**.0**8**.2011 -------->*

*Planung der Besprechung:*


Neue Full-Member (BroDawg(?),Necron*, *Green Lantern, Paginazor, Lan_Party)

*Anw**e**sende**:*


Veriquitas
Wurstwasser
Hansvonwurst
Necron
Obsinnu
sinthor4s
Snipa
Takei Naodar



*Neue Full-Member:*


BroDawg: Ein Gespräch wird vereinbart
Necron: Angenommen
Green Lantern: Mangels Aktivität die Trial-Zeit nicht überstanden
Paginazor: Ein Gespräch wird vereinbart
Lan_Party: Angenommen


----------



## nyso (18. August 2011)

*<-------- 1**4**. Besprechung des PCGHX Clans **18**.0**8**.2011 -------->*

*Planung der Besprechung:*


Neue Full-Member (Hubiflyer1994, Termi)

*Anw**e**sende**:*


nyso
Veriquitas
Hansvonwurst
Hubiflyer1994



*Neue Full-Member:*


Termi: Auf nächste Woche verschoben
Hubiflyer1994: Angenommen
​


----------



## .Mac (25. August 2011)

*<-------- 15. Besprechung des PCGHX Clans 25.08.2011 -------->*

*Planung der Besprechung:*


Neue Full-Member (Termi, hubiflyer, Deekadenz, derWolf78, weddingcrasher, Blubberbernd, Morrison, Heli-Homer)
 
*Anwesende:*


Hansvonwurst
Hubiflyer
Veriquitas
Takei
sinthor4s
Necron
Wurstwasser
TheMrProst
Termi
 

*Neue Full-Member**:*


Angenommen: Termi, Hubiflyer, weddingcrasher, Blubberbernd, Heli-Homer
Nicht angenommen: Deekadenz, derWolf78, Morrison


----------



## .Mac (8. September 2011)

*<-------- 16. Besprechung des PCGHX Clans 08.09.2011 -------->*

*Planung der Besprechung:*


Battlefield 3 Server
Trial-Member (NiTRoX, Obsinnu, Klobinator, AcE)
Besprechungszeiten

*Anwesende:*


nyso
Wurstwasser
Hansvonwurst
Hubiflyer1994
KioKre
Martricks
master_of_disaster
Ob4ru|3r
Obsinnu
Pure-X
Takei Naodar
TOMBIEST
Weddingcrasher



*Battlefield 3 Server:*

Interesse  besteht definitiv an einem eigenen Gameserver, Details werden in der  nächsten Woche(falls die Gerüchte um die BETA stimmen) besprochen.


*Trial-Member:*


Angenommen:AcE, Obsinnu, Klobinator, NiTRoX
Abgelehnt: Luft

*Besprechungszeiten:

*Die Besprechungen werden nun auf einen *Zyklus von 2 Wochen* festgesetzt, außerdem ändert sich der *Termin *von Donnerstag 21 Uhr* auf Sonntag 18 Uhr.
*


----------



## .Mac (25. September 2011)

*<-------- 17. Besprechung des PCGHX Clans 25.09.2011 -------->*

*Planung der Besprechung:*


Battlefield 3 Server die 3.
Trial-Member (AcE, Obsinnu, NiTRoX, böhser onkel, Eisscratch, Kuchenwurm)
Takei möchte als Ratsmitglied aufgenommen werden
LoL Squad
Webseite / Clan Allgemein

*Anwesende:*


Snipa
Takei
Florian
Veriquitas
Blubberbernd
Weddingcrasher


*Battlefield 3 Server die 3**.**:*

Server wird gemietet, allerdings erst nach der BETA-Phase, sprich, wenn alle sich sicher sind, dass sie das Spiel aktiv zocken.


*Trial-Member:*

Angenommen: Obsinnu, Eisscratch
Abelehnt:  Böhser Onkel (niemand weiß wer du bist bitte melde dich), Kuchenwurm


*Takei möchte als Ratsmitglied aufgenommen werden* - JA


*LoL Squad* - Wird eingetragen


----------



## .Mac (9. Oktober 2011)

*<-------- 18. Besprechung des PCGHX Clans 09.10.2011 -------->*

*Planung der Besprechung:*


Einbindung von Ids bzw. Nicknames in das Forenprofil.
Clan War Formular.
PCGHX Forum Anfrage auf Benutzertitel ""PCGHX Clanmember"" für Mitglieder in diesem Clan.
Kandidaten für den Fullmember Status: Matricks, Pure X, Maxe, Koyote.
Nicht aktive Fullmember.
BF3-Server
Beschwerden bzgl. Hubiflyer
*
Anwesende:*


Master_of_Disaster
Maxe
Termi
Headcore
Blubberbernd
Veriquitas
Wurstwasser



*Einbindung von Ids bzw. Nicknames in das Forenprofil.*

Wird  in die neue Webseite mit eingehen, mehr dazu später. Vorläufig wird  Master_of_Disaster evtl. den "Wer spielt was-Thread" im Forum ergänzen. Wer will kann seine ID's per PN schicken.


*Clan War Formular:*

Wie oben beschrieben, wird auch dies ein Feature für die neue Webseite.


*PCGHX Forum Anfrage auf Benutzertitel:*

Wird erstmal nicht umgesetzt bzw. angefragt, evtl. zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erneut besprochen.


*Kandidaten für den Fullmember Status:*


Angenommen: Matricks, Pure X, Maxe, Koyote
 
*Nicht aktive Fullmember:*


PN geht an: Chaoz, sinthor4s, Heli-Homer, Tj@rden
Außerdem wird ein Thread erstellt um ein Datum für einen/zwei "Zocker-Abend(e)" zu ermitteln.

*BF3-Server:*

8  Leute haben Interesse an einem BF3-Server, wir werden allerdings eine  seperate Besprechung in der laufenden Woche ankündigen für Leute die  sich am Projekt beteiligen wollen bzw. bereit sind zu zahlen.


----------



## .Mac (23. Oktober 2011)

*<-------- 20. Besprechung des PCGHX Clans 23.10.2011 -------->*


*Anwesend:*


Veriquitas
Takei Naodar
Wurstwasser
AcE
Dave
DesserTTaurus
Hansvonwurst
HeaDCorE
Klobinator
Master_of_disaster
Maxe
Ob4rul3r
Pure-X
Eisscratch
Valfish
Snipa
Hubiflyer1994

*Planung der Besprechung:*


Inaktive  Fullmember
Kandidaten für den Fullmemberstatus:  KioKre, Junkie, exXtrem.
News der Webseite
Bewerbungsformular überarbeiten
Organisierte Turniere und dazugehörige Werbung auf Youtube / PCGH eXtreme presented by AcE!



*In**aktive  Fullmember**:*


 ChaoZ
Heli-Homer
 DIe Betroffenen werden angeschrieben, falls diese keine Regung zeigen, werden diese rausgeschmissen.


*Trial Member:*

Angenommen: 
abgelehnt: KioKre, Junkie
exxtrem wird auf die nächste Besprechung verschoben.


*News der Webseite:*

Falls jemand News schreiben will, soll dieser sich bei Wurstwasser melden.


*Bewerbungsformular überarbeiten:*

Erledigt


*Organisierte Turniere:*

DIe Planung wird ausgearbeitet und besprochen, danach folgt ein Clan-Internes Turnier.


----------



## .Mac (27. November 2011)

*<-------- 21. Besprechung des PCGHX-Clans 27.11.2011 -------->*
*Anwesend:*


     Odium81
     Chris
     Lan_Party
     Noslafx
     Veriquitas
     MaXe
     exXxtrem
     Sp3cht
     Leutnantbauer
     Wurstwasser
     AcE
 
*Planung der Besprechung:*


     Zukunft des BF3-Server (16 Spieler, 64 Spieler)
     Trial-Member (Alex, valfishCan, Dragonoc, Tombiest, Odium81, DesserTTaurus, Noslafx, Blackburn2k9, thedetonator)
     Was ist mit einem BF3 Team (Liga und War)
 

*Zukunft des BF3-Server (16 Spieler, 64 Spieler):*


 Seine Crossing wird als Map wieder auf dem Server laufen - bzgl. Slotanzahl wird dann seperat mit den Zahlenden diskuthiert.
 Gameserveradmins:
     Chris
     Odium81
     Pure-X (Xeru-P)
     Wurstwasser_eV
 
*Trial-Member:*


     Angenommen: valfishCan, Dragonoc, Tombiestt, Odium, DesserTTaurus, Noslafx, thedetonator
     Abgelehnt:
     Verschoben: Alex, Blackburn2k9
 
*Redakteurs-Zugang:*
Wenn jemand eine News veröffentlichen will, soll er diese bitte Wurstwasser per PN / E-Mail schicken.

*Was ist mit einem BF3 Team:*
Es wird im Forum ein Thrad erstellt um das Interesse an einem BF3-Team zu erfassen.


----------



## .Mac (18. Dezember 2011)

*<-------- 23. Besprechung des PCGHX-Clans 18.12.2011 -------->*

*Planung der Besprechung:*


 Neue Full-Member (SiQ3, Ghost, Sp3cht, exXxtrem, P3rs0nal0wn3r, leutnantbauer)
Inaktive Member (Ghost, Fenrul, Alex, TheMrProst, Heli-Homer, Koyote, Termi)
Mögliche  Erstellung eines Ü18 BF3-Channels nach Beschwerden über einzelne u18er   im TS / Diskussion über die strikte Einhaltung der USK/FSK-Richtlinien.
ESL / Andere Ligen
*Anwesende Personen:*


Wurstwasser
Takei Naodar
Noslafx
Chris
SiQ3
Pure-X
DesserTTaurusGER
Veriquitas
Odium81
HeaDCorE
needit
MaXe
exXxtrem
Dragonoc
valfish
dooppyy
Riol
AcE

*Neue Full-Member:*


Angenommen: SiQ3, Sp3cht, exXxtrem, P3rs0nal0wn3r, leutnantbauer
Abgelehnt: Ghost

*Inaktive Member:*


Fenrul: Fliegt
Alex: Fliegt
TheMrProst: Wird angeschrieben
Heli-Homer: Fliegt
Koyote: Fliegt
Termi: Fliegt
Tj@rden: Fliegt

*Diskussion über die strikte Einhaltung der USK/FSK-Richtlinien:*

Der  Clan wird wie gehabt sich nicht am USK-System festhalten, außerdem  erfolgt wie gesagt keine Vorverurteilung der Trial-Member anhand des  Alters.


*ESL / Andere Ligen:*

Die  betreffene Person soll sich bitte darum kümmern im Internen Forum einen  Thread zu erstellen mit Infos rund um die Liga. Daraufhin soll sich  dann bitte jeder der Interesse an diesem Thema hat im TS einfinden und  einen Termin für eine zusätzliche Besprechung vorschlagen.


----------

